# Retained baby teeth?



## stewieblewie (Oct 24, 2008)

Has anyone had problems with baby teeth not falling out? Our vet recommended to wait on getting neutered because of Stewie's small size, but she noticed that many of his permanent teeth were growing in adjacent to his baby teeth! In addition, the 4 baby canine teeth were preventing the permanent teeth from coming in normally (if left as is, the permanent teeth would have grown up toward the roof of his mouth). So we did the neuter at 6 months and had the teeth removed at the same time. Thankfully, just 1 week later, Stewie's permanent teeth seem to have shifted over and all seems well. Wondering if anyone else has had similar problems with their Hav. It's so sad to have a mouth full of extractions AND recover from the neuter! Thanks, Robin & Stewie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Robin and Stewie! :wave: Trust me, you're gonna love it here!

So sorry to read about Stewie having his neuter and retained baby teeth removed at the same time. Poor baby! My Tori lost all of hers on her own, but others here have experienced the same thing. Maybe one of them will post about their experience.


----------



## stewieblewie (Oct 24, 2008)

*Thank you Leslie!*

I didn't see a new member section to let people know that I just joined. So thank you for the nice welcome. I am looking forward to connecting with people as crazy in love with their Hav as I am with Stewie! It's our first rainy/thundery night here in NorCal and Stewie's holding up surprisingly well. I tried to add Stewie's photo, so hopefully it will show up when I post this reply.  Thanks again to you and Tori!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Where about in NorCal are you located? There are a whole bunch of us on this forum, with the majority being in the Bay Area, and then next largest group being in the greater Sacramento area.

I think you did a very good thing for Stewie in having the four baby teeth removed. Some families of dogs have a harder time losing those last teeth and others just fall out on their own with a surprise.


----------



## stewieblewie (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, those primary teeth did not look like they were going to fall out and I wasn't willing to take the chance of having Stewie suffer the potential consequences of malpositioned permanent teeth. It seems that the decision was a good one, but the expense--ouch! 

We live in Sacramento. I would be so happy to meet others in the area. We start our second round of puppy classes soon


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!
You are close to me, I am in Rocklin.
We should get together sometime!
Who did you get Stewie from? (love his name!!!)


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, Cocotini had to have her 3 baby canines extracted as they wouldn't come out and the permanent teeth were coming in also. I've heard of quite a few with similar issues. And yes- it was expensive, but worth it!! Welcome to the forum!!! Jocelyn


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Scooter had to have 5 baby teeth removed when he was neutered. He had problems with the stitches from the neuter but the teeth didn't seem to bother him at all.

Glad you're here, you'll get tons of great advice!!!


----------



## stewieblewie (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello Katie Jocelyn and Ann! We got Stewie from a breeder in Chico. I would love to get together with your puppy in Rocklin! Know of any good small dog parks?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry I don't know of any small dog parks.
We had a problem many years ago when we had our Boxer. She got very sick from being at a dog park and we never ever went back!


----------

